# la marca que se deja en la piel



## zahret el zenbak

Hola a todos:
¿Alguien puede decirme el verbo que se usa para indicar que se dejó una marca en la piel porque la persona ha dormido sobre ella como por ejemplo cuando una persona duerme sobre su mejilla y cuando se despierta encuentra que ésta está enrojecida y tiene marcas?
¿Me he explicado ?
Gracios
Zahra


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Se entiende perfectamente. Yo diría que se le marcaron las sábanas o la almohada. No creo que haya una palabra precisa para decirlo. A ver qué opinan los demás.


----------



## clares3

Estoy con Toño: no tiene un nombre propio. Se te ha marcado la sábana, se te ha marcado la hamaca...
Clares3


----------



## zahret el zenbak

Gracias amigos


----------



## the_teacher

Acá se dice igual "tenes la mara de las sábanas" (o de lo que sea) o se puede decir, en el caso de alguien que ha dormido mucho "se te pegaron las sábanas" ó "se te pegó la almohada". Pero como dicen más arriba no hay una palabra que lo defina, o por lo menos no la conozco.


Saludos gente !!!!!


----------



## pejeman

Bien pudiera ser un "cardenal", pero no de los de Roma.

*cardenal**2**.*

(De _cárdeno_).


*1. *m. Mancha amoratada, negruzca o amarillenta de la piel a consecuencia de un golpe u otra causa.


----------



## clares3

El cardenal creo yo que es otra cosa (hematoma). Lo único que he encontrado es el "surco" que dejan las cuerdas en el cuerpo, pero lo he encontrado en medicina legal. No creo que os guste profundizar mucho.
Clares3


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No creo, Pejeman. Un cardenal se refiere más bien a las marcas de un golpe, un moretón o hematoma.

Zahret preguntaba por las marcas que tiene uno en todo el cuerpo (especialmente en la cara) recién levantado, causadas por los dobleces de las sábanas o almohadas.


----------



## pejeman

ToñoTorreón said:


> No creo, Pejeman. Un cardenal se refiere más bien a las marcas de un golpe, un moretón o hematoma.
> 
> Zahret preguntaba por las marcas que tiene uno en todo el cuerpo (especialmente en la cara) recién levantado, causadas por los dobleces de las sábanas o almohadas.


 
El DRAE dice que es por un golpe u otra causa. Así es que no se descarta que sea por dormir sobre una superficie no tersa. Y a los enfermos que han tenido que guardar cama por largo tiempo, se les hacen cardenales por esta causa.

Saludes.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

pejeman said:


> El DRAE dice que es por un golpe u otra causa. Así es que no se descarta que sea por dormir sobre una superficie no tersa. Y a los enfermos que han tenido que guardar cama por largo tiempo, se les hacen cardenales por esta causa.
> 
> Saludes.


 
Un cardenal es un hematoma. A las que te refieres en el post que cito se les llama úlceras de presión o úlceras de decúbito.

En todo caso, la pregunta original se refiere a las marcas dejadas en la piel por las sábanas o almohadas.


----------



## pejeman

ToñoTorreón said:


> Un cardenal es un hematoma. A las que te refieres en el post que cito se les llama úlceras de presión o úlceras de decúbito.
> 
> En todo caso, la pregunta original se refiere a las marcas dejadas en la piel por las sábanas o almohadas.


 
Pues tal vez tengas que escribirle a la RAE, porque ella no dice que "un cardenal es un hematoma", y tampoco que un "hematoma sea un cardenal", por si quedara la duda.

*cardenal2.*

(De _cárdeno_).

*1. *m. Mancha amoratada, negruzca o amarillenta de la piel a consecuencia de un golpe u otra causa.

*hematoma**.*

(De _hemato-_ y _-oma_).


*1. *m._ Med._ Acumulación de sangre en un tejido por rotura de un vaso sanguíneo.


----------



## pejeman

zahret el zenbak said:


> Hola a todos:
> ¿Alguien puede decirme el verbo que se usa para indicar que se dejó una marca en la piel porque la persona ha dormido sobre ella como por ejemplo cuando una persona duerme sobre su mejilla y cuando se despierta encuentra que ésta está enrojecida y tiene marcas?
> ¿Me he explicado ?
> Gracios
> Zahra


 
Pues regresando a la pregunta original, creo que ya está contestada: la piel se *enrojeció* y además quedó *marcada*. 

Otra pregunta sería: ¿Cómo se llaman las marcas en esa zona enrojecida? Para mí, son cardenales. Aunque vuelen pronto, cardenales son.

Y yo no leo que se pregunte por ninguna sábana ni almohada.

 Lo que sí puedo relatarles es que el otro día compré unas sábanas y fundas de almohada españolas de franela y como se me olvidó lavarlas antes del primer uso, amanecí enrojecido, porque se despintan las dichosas sábanas cuando son nuevas.

Y también que, cuando voy al baño y me pongo a leer, me quedan unas manchas en la piel, a la altura de las rodillas, donde me acodo y no sé si sean hematomas, pero es un hecho que sin mediar golpe, sábana ni almohada alguna me aparecen y para mí que esas manchas son primas hermanas de las que surgen después de dormir y también les llamo cardenales.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Según el diccionario de sinónimos WR:

*cardenal*


prelado, purpurado, eminencia
moratón, moretón, moradura, contusión, golpe, equimosis, hematoma, derrame
O sea que, al menos para ellos también, hematoma y cardenal son lo mismo. Y seguimos sin contestar la pregunta original.


----------



## hosec

pejeman said:


> Pues tal vez tengas que escribirle a la RAE, porque ella no dice que "un cardenal es un hematoma", y tampoco que un "hematoma sea un cardenal", por si quedara la duda.


 

Pues el DRAE no lo dirá, pejeman, pero de toda la vida _un cardenal es un hematoma_ y, por ende, tenemos que _un hematoma sea un cardenal._

Y, por más vueltas que se le dé, las marcas de las sábanas, aunque pongan roja la piel durante unos minutos, no son hematomas ni cardenales, porque, ni se han roto vasos, ni se ha producido golpe (que los rompa).

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

hosec said:


> Pues el DRAE no lo dirá, pejeman, pero de toda la vida _un cardenal es un hematoma_ y, por ende, tenemos que _un hematoma sea un cardenal._
> 
> Y, por más vueltas que se le dé, las marcas de las sábanas, aunque pongan roja la piel durante unos minutos, no son hematomas ni cardenales, porque, ni se han roto vasos, ni se ha producido golpe (que los rompa).
> 
> Saludos.


 
*hematoma**.*

(De _hemato-_ y _-oma_).


*1. *m._ Med._ Acumulación de sangre en un tejido por rotura de un vaso sanguíneo.


*cardenal**2**.*

(De _cárdeno_).


*1. *m. Mancha amoratada, negruzca o amarillenta de la piel a consecuencia de un golpe u otra causa.


¿Entonces, según tú, un hematoma en un ojo es un cardenal, que por definición solo ocurre en la piel? ¿O un hematoma interno?

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

Cuando a alguien lo amarran con una cuerda, o le ponen unas esposas, con toda delicadeza, sin golpearlo, hasta diciéndole cuchi-cuchi, al rato le van a salir cardenales, sin duda alguna. Por eso el DRAE dice que es por golpe u otra causa. 

Hasta los llamados chupetones, fruto del amor y la pasión, resultan ser cardenales y a menos que sea un amor calificado de apache, con perdón de esos paisanos y vecinos, no se necesitan golpes para que aparezcan.


----------



## hosec

Vale, tal vez en un ojo no; y en el estómago o en el páncreas o en el colon o en la traquea tampoco... Es terriblemente difícil (casi tanto que no se me ocurren más que dos o tres ejemplos) hallar dos términos que sean sinónimos absolutos. ¡Pero no me digas que son cardenales esas marcas que nos dejan las sábanas (o cualquier otra cosa que deje su impresión) en la piel!

Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Al del ojo yo le llamaría derrame, no cardenal. Si te dan un golpe en el ojo, lo más probable es que al día siguiente tengas hematomas (cardenales/moretornes) y derrames.
*equimosis *


f. pat. Moretón, cardenal, mancha morada, negruzca o amarillenta de la piel o de los órganos internos debida a un derrame de sangre originado por un golpe, una fuerte ligadura u otras causas.


----------



## pejeman

hosec said:


> Vale, tal vez en un ojo no; y en el estómago o en el páncreas o en el colon o en la traquea tampoco... Es terriblemente difícil (casi tanto que no se me ocurren más que dos o tres ejemplos) hallar dos términos que sean sinónimos absolutos. ¡Pero no me digas que son cardenales esas marcas que nos dejan las sábanas (o cualquier otra cosa que deje su impresión) en la piel!
> 
> Saludos.


 
No lo digo yo, lo dice el DRAE.

Ahora que por ahí hubo otro mecate en el foro, qque habla sobre cardenales, hematomas y demás y leyéndolo, me parece que *magulladura *pudiera también servir, además de cardenal, pues viene de una compresión.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

pejeman said:


> ¿Entonces, según tú, un hematoma en un ojo es un cardenal, que por definición solo ocurre en la piel? ¿O un hematoma interno?



Un cardenal es cierto tipo de hematoma, pero no todo hematoma es cardenal.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

En broma, por acá decimos, " se te quedo la almohada en la cara"
pero en general son enrojecimientos de la piel, no creo que sean los cardenales, ni mucho menos hematomas.


----------



## Jhoanus

*hematoma.*

(De _hemato-_ y _-oma_).


*1. *m._ Med._ Acumulación de sangre en un tejido por rotura de un vaso sanguíneo.


*cardenal**2**.*

(De _cárdeno_).


*1. *m. Mancha amoratada, negruzca o amarillenta de la piel a consecuencia de un golpe u otra causa.


A mi me parece que esa marca ni es negruzca, amoratada ni amarillenta... ni es producto de la ruputura de vasos sanguineos... Por eso no creo que sean ni cardenales ni hematomas....

Al ritmo de* Arpa*, Cuatro y Maracas


----------



## clares3

Queridos todos:
¿Me permitíss dos líneas profesorales bienintencionadas?
Estamos para compartir, no para discutir.
Lo que queremos decir algunos es que lo último que diríamos en España sobre las marcas que dejan las cosas en la piel es que se trata de un cardenal, sin perjuicio de que otros pueblos u otras personas puedan llamarlo así. Es lo que queremos saber: si lo hacen así, porque nosotros no lo hacemos.
No os lo toméis a mal, que somos amigos.
Clares3


----------



## pejeman

Jhoanus said:


> A mi me parece que esa marca ni es negruzca, amoratada ni amarillenta... ni es producto de la ruputura de vasos sanguineos... Por eso no creo que sean ni cardenales ni hematomas....
> 
> Al ritmo de* Arpa*, Cuatro y Maracas


 
Según la carta de colores del DRAE, que no del Dai Ichi, toda mancha de la piel cuyo color esté entre el rojo encendido y el azul, puede ser un cardenal. ¿De qué color son las "manchas de la almohada" o enrojecimientos? Creo que es algo entre el color de la palabra Cuatro y el de la palabra Maracas, arriba escritas, 

*amoratado**, da**.*

     (Del part. de _amoratarse_, cat. _morat_).


*1. *adj. Que tira a morado.

*morado**, da**.*

(De _mora_2 y _-ado_).


*1. *adj. De color entre carmín y azul. U. t. c. s.
*2. *m. coloq. *cardenal*2*.*

*carmín.

(De or. inc.; quizá del m. or. que quermes o carmesí).


1. m. Materia de color rojo encendido.

2. m. Este mismo color.carmín**.*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

pejeman said:


> Según la carta de colores del DRAE, que no del Dai Ichi, toda mancha de la piel cuyo color esté entre el rojo encendido y el azul, puede ser un cardenal. ¿De qué color son las "manchas de la almohada" o enrojecimientos? Creo que es algo entre el color de la palabra Cuatro y el de la palabra Maracas, arriba escritas,
> muy bueno
> 
> 
> *1. *adj. De color entre carmín y azul. U. t. c. s.
> *2. *m. coloq. *cardenal*2*.*


Esso Don peje...
Ya me vas a hacer confundir, pero ahora que recuerdo, hay personas a las que esas marcas se le ven un poco azuladas, por no decir moradas. claro son personas extremadamentes blancas, a mi por lo menos la amohada que me queda pegada en la cara es enrojecida... será que entonces tendria que llamarla cardenal???


----------



## clares3

Creo que laa paalabra que mejor representa esas marcas que las sábanas dejan en la piel es "impronta"; viene en el DRAE.
Clares3


----------



## elizabeth_b

Pues es muy claro que el DRAE está diciendo el color de la mancha y que es causada por un golpe u otra cosa. La pregunta original dice "marca en la piel porque la persona ha dormido sobre ella como por ejemplo cuando una persona duerme sobre su mejilla y cuando se despierta encuentra que ésta está enrojecida y tiene marcas?"

Aquí no está mencionando manchas obscuras sino que la piel esta enrojecida y marcada por las sabadas. No hay un termino para describir esto. Simplemente se dice que quedaste marcado por las sábanas.  

Los cardenales como ya se ha dicho y como se aprecia en la definición de la RAE son los moretones ocasionados por golpes.

En cuanto a Impronta, desde mi punto de vista es utilizado mas en el ámbito artístico o de imprenta mismo, no creo que aplique al contexto de la marca de sábanas.


----------



## clares3

*Ahí va la definición*

*impronta *


f. Reproducción de imágenes en hueco o en relieve, en cualquier materia blanda o dúctil:
el perro dejó la impronta de su pata en el cemento fresco.
Y ahí van ejemplos actuales de uso:

Ámbito sanitario
"decúbito lateral sobre el lado sano y la cadera dolorosa flexionada 45º, localizamos en la región posteroinferior del trocánter mayor el punto de máximo dolor y* hacemos una impronta en la piel*."

Ámbito artístico:
"sta máscara es que su interior negro fue pintado con témperas y a pesar de las innumerables capas de fijador y laca que le he dado, nunca pude impedir que quien actúe con esta máscara por un cierto tiempo no termine con la cara manchada de témpera negra. Por eso, más que por su forma, la llamo "*el duende*", pues *se empecina en dejar su impronta* en quien la actúe."

Sentido figurado:
"...grafitteros quieren *dejar* su *impronta* en cualquier pared, *..."*
*Clares3*


----------



## chics

Hola. Lo común es decir* las* *marcas* y por el contexto todo el mundo entiende que son esos surcos que quedan marcados un ratito, después de dormir, tras los muslos después de cagar, etc. 
Y es verdad que no tienen porqué ser sábanas, conozco alguno al que e le marcan los cuadraditos del teclado del ordenador... 

Hematomas, morados, contusiones, cardenales... buf, eso es otro tema.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Y las marcas en las nalguitas que te dejan las sillas esas que son super duras e insoportables con varas de metas y demas....


----------



## chics

Sí, esas sillas metálicas de chiringuito, que luego te levantas, con tu biquini o falda corta, y no veas que _glamour_...


----------



## bb008

Hola

¿Un simple *rosetóncito*, serviría?

Aunque esa oración: "la marca que se deja en la piel", se lee como un eslogan, verdad, da la sensación que estas escuchando un comercial de Jabón, de Crema....


----------



## Jellby

bb008 said:


> ¿Un simple *rosetóncito*, serviría?



O casi "chupetón"


----------



## clares3

A esas marcas "en las nalguitas" (culo diría yo, que soy más basto) mi padre les decía "tener el culo en capitoné". Era descriptivo:"*Capitone*. Voz francesa que se refiere al dibujo geométrico (rombo) que en un mueble tapizado y acolchado forman los botones cosidos a través del relleno."
Clares3


----------



## ROSANGELUS

clares3 said:


> A esas marcas "en las nalguitas" (culo diría yo, que soy más basto) mi padre les decía "tener el culo en capitoné". Era descriptivo:"*Capitone*. Voz francesa que se refiere al dibujo geométrico (rombo) que en un mueble tapizado y acolchado forman los botones cosidos a través del relleno."
> Clares3


   típico... así mismo es con esos muebles...



bb008 said:


> Hola
> 
> ¿Un simple *rosetóncito*, serviría?
> Aunque esa oración: "la marca que se deja en la piel", se lee como un eslogan, verdad, da la sensación que estas escuchando un comercial de Jabón, de Crema....


si SEGUNDO DEBUT, LUX, CAMAY, PETALO.... hay Dios mio... se me cayó la cédula)...  



chics said:


> Sí, esas sillas metálicas de chiringuito, que luego te levantas, con tu biquini o falda corta, y no veas que _glamour_...


 
Chiringuito???


----------



## aceituna

ROSANGELUS said:


> Chiringuito???


 
*chiringuito**.*


*1. *m. Quiosco o puesto de bebidas al aire libre.


----------



## Jhoanus

..... Dios.... Cuantas cosas se han dicho.... y pensar que empezamos con unas marquitas.....

Al ritmo de *Arpa*, Cuatro y Maracas


----------

